# Junk mail flowers



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Here I am putting all the pics I had shown before. Some of you may not have seen it before. 

Benita 1945 , Perth A Aust


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

Those flowers are beautiful.


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

What a great idea!


----------



## Joyce19 (Aug 25, 2012)

They are stunning!


----------



## hallemarie (Oct 22, 2014)

very ingenious you are a clever woman they are lovely. halle.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow, what a brilliant idea, I love them. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Such a lovely use of junk!! Thanks for all the photos!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very creative!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

They are beautiful!!! :-D


----------



## Deenasan (Apr 7, 2013)

Now I want to get junk mail!!!
Those are so pretty! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Wow. Impressive work. Turn something bothersome into a thing of beauty.
They look great.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow fantastic flowers,one very talented lady.


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Valjean said:


> Wow fantastic flowers,one very talented lady.


I am glad you like them . When I was doing letter drops as a job I used to wonder why some residents will refuse to have Junk mail? I guess if they only knew that they could be more a useful thing than to be regarded as discards.

So I decided to do these to show that they could be very useful and attractive and money savers.

Benita 1945 Perth W Aust


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

To all thanks for your remarks .

Benita Perth W Australia


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

Up-cycling. Love it! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Yours are all so pretty! I tried the flowers but mine weren't nearly as pretty.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful...so creative!!!


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

You clever thing, I love them


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch (Jul 31, 2014)

benita1945 said:


> I am glad you like them . When I was doing letter drops as a job I used to wonder why some residents will refuse to have Junk mail? I guess if they only knew that they could be more a useful thing than to be regarded as discards.
> 
> So I decided to do these to show that they could be very useful and attractive and money savers.
> 
> Benita 1945 Perth W Aust


Your flowers are beautiful and no one would have guessed what they're made from.....but since you mentioned it... the reasons why people...me included ...get really irate over junk mail, is because that's just what it is, junk. Someone is posting THEIR trash through MY letterbox.

It's a tree that's been cut down, it's pollution from the papermaking process, which includes chlorine bleaching, from the printing inks that are often toxic and it's entirely unnecessary. And as it's advertising, in the long run we are all paying for it. It isn't free. The cost is added to whatever goods the trash is advertising. So....in effect....I am PAYING for someone to post TRASH through my letterbox.


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

To everyone who took time to look in my postings Thanks 

Benita 1945


----------



## quiltqueen (Aug 4, 2013)

Beautiful and a great way to repurpose all that junk mail. Great work!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

i never would of thought of that. great


----------



## tjmartinez2010 (Sep 11, 2012)

Those are amazing! You must be very patient.


----------



## jdwilhelm (Dec 6, 2011)

All I can say is WOW! Those are great!!!!!


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

beautiful and so creative....is there a pattern or "how to" for the cardboard tube wall decor....i would love to know how to do these!!!
Blessings


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

What a neat idea! And your arrangements look so professional. I'm presuming to make the flowers you cut several "layers" and put them together? This is a nice way to recycle. I might try something like this with the kids in the afterschool program I work with. Thanks for sharing. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

smart idea !


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

nice


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

How amazing is this!! You are one talented lady. Thanks for all the photos and inspiration!!!

Those flowers are BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Very creative!


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

WOW!!!


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow, they are gorgeous! What a neat thing to do.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

WOW!

Hazel


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow! I can't help but think of all the money you saved using junk mail (and so beautifully and perfectly), instead of buying patterned paper it's unreal.

I wonder what all those companies that flood our mailboxes with junk mail would think if they could see what happens to their ads?


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

They are beautiful.Well done... :thumbup:


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

very nice and interesting :thumbup:


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

Those flowers are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Very pretty! Your marker additions to the flowers really shines!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Wow, those are really pretty, how creative you are!


----------



## knitchic (Jun 15, 2011)

How creative! Beautiful flowers!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Unbelievable.... eye catching and to think they are made from junk mail.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

You've done it again Benita....Stunning work....tell me, do you sleep at all?


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

You are amazing!


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Your bouquet and wall hangings are stunning.


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

so pretty and creative...nice work


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

These are amazing..... love them


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

for all those of you who want to do the ribbon flowers copy and paste this site and you will have the tutorials as I am right now busy with my big classes that I have not got time to take pic of how to for KP . I hope you will succeed as from the Youtube turorials you can go back and forth if you dont understand and be able to complete your flower or embelishment for hair .






good luck

Benita 1945 Perth W Aust


----------



## benita1945 (Apr 18, 2014)

Here is another tutorial for another flower. You have to copy and paste to open these sites as they are different ones to watch .Although some are in a different language if you watch back and forth you will get it . I did it several times . play it over and over and you will see all the different sites you can go to on your right as the pics are displayed.

good Luck at it . DONT GIVE UP!!!

Benita 1945 Perth W Aust.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

Those are wonderful!


----------



## Lepeka (Sep 27, 2012)

Beautiful work and they look so nice


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

benita1945 said:


> Here is another tutorial for another flower. You have to copy and paste to open these sites as they are different ones to watch .Although some are in a different language if you watch back and forth you will get it . I did it several times . play it over and over and you will see all the different sites you can go to on your right as the pics are displayed.
> 
> good Luck at it . DONT GIVE UP!!!
> 
> Benita 1945 Perth W Aust.


----------

